

Nothing but net? Basketball science has more answers  - PaulMcCartney
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/48270436/ns/technology_and_science-science/#.UAv7kHBFTUQ

======
tokenadult
Previous submission of canonical URL that reached the front page of HN
yesterday with multiple comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4276216>

